# farting & GUY Power struggles? is that what it is?



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

This morning my husband hugged me goodbye, and I thought his hug was out of kindness to make up for me crying yesterday. 

He wouldn't let me pull away, he told me to keep hugging him. BUT I was smelling a fowl hard-boiled egg smell! I was confused I thought "why does his shirt smell weird? 

Then I realized he smelt bad and was holding me prisoner to his fart! HOW DISGUSTING! 

Is this some playfully disrespectful way to "WIN" ? I told him flat out that this was not a way to win points with me. 

If anyone can relate to this please explain to me what that is...Am I suppose to just take that? I'm already so depressed about us that I can't take the joke.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I am a guy, but I do not understand that kind of behavior... That's rude and disgusting IMO. Unfortunately, many "men" seem stuck in that 12yo mentality when it comes to stuff like that. I have NO idea on how to break him of it.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys are little boys inside. I'm sure he was just joking around. Next time, turn the tables on him.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I would never do that.........I usually hold the covers over her head instead!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

That sounds passive-aggressive. He can't deal directly with whatever his problem is with you, so he does something else that he knows will irritate you instead.

That's such a loser move on his part.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

how awful

you can't see my smile over the internet


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I would never do that to my wife. If I ever wanted sex from her again I better not do it.

Now, my kids and my buddies, I'm closing the windows in the car and you're dead meat!!!!!

Anyone I might be able to have sex with, there is no way I'm doing that unless they do it 1st, then it's GAME ON!!!!!!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

my ex used to that sort of thing all the time, he found it hilarious 
of course with my phobia and all it made it worse
god I'm so glad he's gone ha ha
he had to pop round at the weekend and he farted IN MY KITCHEN ugh


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I know I'm so very wrong but..........:rofl:
Seriously he might have no idea how much it offends you.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

It's a medical condition called STRESS INDUCED IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME!

my wife gave it to me as well. :smthumbup:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Revoltingly disrespectful, OP.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Then I realized he smelt bad and was holding me prisoner to his fart!


:rofl:

Hell I should have tried that ages ago, kill the morning glory mood! And then she would have actually let me get to work on time!

Still that's rather bad timing, he could have thought of a better joke then that in your circumstances IMO


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> I am a guy, but I do not understand that kind of behavior... That's rude and disgusting IMO. Unfortunately, many "men" seem stuck in that 12yo mentality when it comes to stuff like that. I have NO idea on how to break him of it.


:iagree:

Ugh, my ex bf used to pull stuff like that and I never understood it. It is beyond immature and I don't understand how any grown "man" can think that is funny to do to his wife or significant other. As hb said, a lot of "men" just never grow up and are stuck in that gross little boy mentality. I'd tell him right away that you don't appreciate it and won't accept those types of behaviors from him. If he does it again, push him away and tell him you'll talk to him again when he learns how to be an adult.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Seeing that you guys are having issues, it is very rude.

Farts in this house are no big deal. It wouldn't bother me, but I'd get a good whack at him.


----------



## barcafan (Jul 25, 2012)

:lol: He was probably just joking with you! Never heard of anyone using farts to control the relationship.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Never heard of anyone using farts to control the relationship.


There is more power in a fart than most would presume!
THE WAY OF THE STENCH!!!

Sorry, can't help myself lol


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry OP, I can't help myself!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Isn't that the guy from lonelyisland? I remember his face from this clip

The Lonely Island - Jizz In My Pants - YouTube

lol


----------



## barcafan (Jul 25, 2012)

See how immature guys are? You came here with a problem and this is what happens!

Don't take what he did personally, he is most likely just as immature as we are.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:rofl: 

Couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

He would of been on his knees rolling around in pain, if he'd done that to me.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Is it possible he thought this would be funny and lighten the mood? 

It's not something my hubby does but if one sneaks out while we're watching t.v. - he'll normally make a funny remark and we move on, no big deal. 

I can't imagine him doing something like this but sometimes men have a very different sense of humor than we do.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

TCSRedhead said:


> I can't imagine him doing something like this but sometimes men have a very different sense of humor than we do.


Courtesy sniff explained by Jeff Foxworthy says it all. I've done it, every single one of my buddies have done it. I've seen strangers do it with their buddies, hell sometimes you're so curious you just wonder did it really smell that bad. But it's bad manners to intrude on a courtesy sniff between buddies if you're a stranger.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

If it's his way of dealing with the stress of things being bad in the relationship, then it's a very bad choice of things to do. It's pretty immature and disrespectful. I'm a guy with a good sense of humor, but fart jokes were never that funny to me and to do something like that to your wife just after things have been touchy in the relationship (or anytime, really) is lousy.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hugely disrespectful, IMO. My brother does this around his wife frequently. I don't get it. 

Now, I'll cut loose with the guys or my son on occassion. Around a woman? Never. Good women deserve and demand more respect that to smell their man's azz. What a dumbazz way to lose respect and attraction from your woman as well.


----------



## shoppergirl01 (Jan 5, 2015)

He is totally in control of his body and if you can smell it, he can smell it. Don't let him play dumb...that's disgusting and immature. I bet he acts like he has no control, but you can hear him bearing down before each fart or he laughs or smiles like a child. You will start to lose interest in him sexually because of this kind of stuff. Men forget that sex for a woman is emotional connection. He is being passive aggressive with you and your sex life will suffer for it. Farting is funny once in a while, but not often and not when it smells. Set him straight and tell him that this passive BS is ***** behavior and if he has an issue he just needs to say what it is or go back to 3rd grade.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

bell said:


> This morning my husband hugged me goodbye, and I thought his hug was out of kindness to make up for me crying yesterday.
> 
> He wouldn't let me pull away, he told me to keep hugging him. BUT I was smelling a fowl hard-boiled egg smell! I was confused I thought "why does his shirt smell weird?
> 
> ...


Wow! Let’s make an appointment for your next blow-job. Hummm, it looks like the calendar is booked until January 2016.

NO CLASS. Tell him to take a bath and clean up his act.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think we need to book an appointment to close this two year old thread. Please don't bump up old threads. You're always free to open a new discussion of your own instead of responding to discussions that are dead.


----------

